

The Evolution of a Software Engineer - GarethX
https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-evolution-of-a-software-engineer-db854689243

======
gavazzy
Posts like these are somewhere in the middle of the Evolution.

------
sam_lark
Oh dear. This again.

~~~
dalke
Apparently 9 previous threads (with almost no comments) just isn't enough.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Evolution%20of%20a%20Sof...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Evolution%20of%20a%20Software%20Engineer&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

For those not in the know, it's a variation of an old theme.
[http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html](http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html)
, which is a Haskell version, says it goes back to at least 1995.

The traditional version (that is, the one I remember) is more akin to
[http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer....](http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer.html)
.

